# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Μετατροπέας RS232 σε TTL

## Ακρίτας

Το παρακάτω κυκλωματάκι το έφτιαξα για να προγραμματίζω τα Pro Mini  και τα Atmega328 (stand alone) που χρησιμοποιώ σε διάφορες arduino-κατασκευές (όπως τα DDS). Χρησιμοποιώ το MAX232 όπως τόσα άλλα που κυκλοφορούν σε τιμές κάτω του ενός ευρώ. Αυτό όμως έχει κάτι παραπάνω. 

Στα πιν της εξόδου βγάζω και το DTR (data terminal ready) μέσω ενός πυκνωτή 100nF. Αυτό συνδέεται με το RESET του Pro Mini ή του 328 και μπορώ να προγραμματίζω τον μικροελεγκτή κανονικά μέσω της COM1 χωρίς χειροκίνητο έλεγχο του reset ή άλλες μανούβρες. Το κύκλωμα είναι κλασσικό και τα υλικά πάμφθηνα.







Στο συνημμένο zip έχω και το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση που κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται.

----------

ezizu (03-11-16), 

Lord Vek (03-11-16), 

SV1EDG (03-11-16)

----------

